# Coffee Corner Revamped



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

I thought it was about time I posted a couple of pictures of my revamped coffee corner as the Class has now left the building.

  

2014-02-25 11.10.15 by charliejeal, on Flickr

  

2014-02-25 11.10.26 by charliejeal, on Flickr


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

those grey cups look awesome







nice little coffee corner you have there.


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

Looking good, Charlie! Love the wood in your Torr tamper at the front.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Sage and Brasilia look like a good combo. Having recently sold my Mazzer Super Jolly I've had to revert to the Preciso, so here is my revamped corner. Bit of an uneven partnership?

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/2654032/2014-02-19%2017.06.42-1.jpg


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

The Sage and Brasilia certainly work for me as a combo, but as I got the Sage far earlier than any upgrade was ever planned and at a very good price, I now have this very large very loud monkey on my back screaming grinder upgrade in my ear. The only problem is that damn cupboard on the wall, it's a rented flat so I can't remove it, plus I'd lose my saucer and glasses storage cupboard, but as you can see on the photos it blocks me from having a Mythos, so I haven't a clue what I would go for instead but it would have to have larger burrs than 64mm, as from a chat with Dave a K30 wouldn't be a huge upgrade in grind quality from the Brasilia, a 75mm burred La Cimbali Magnum OD would be nice but I guess very very rare.


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Great coffee corner.


----------

